# Heyyy



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello i'm chelsea and i am just a down to earth person who loves what everybody else loves on here! I have one horse and he is the love of my life. His name is Diamon Bar Impression aka Diamon. My boy has made me very proud.  I've had him for about 2 years and he justs keeps getting better. when i first saw him he was 100 pounds overweight and could barely trot for 20 min. with a lot of longeing and arena work he lost all of that weight. then i started focusing more on his hind end. as soon as he knew how to use it.lol. i started cantering him. it took him forever just to get that energy to canter a full arena, but now you can't even tell.lol. Then i worked on bending and collection etc. he has made a huge change and he tries for me everyday! It just proves that hard work and slowness are better than being lazy and using gadgets to make your horse better supposebly( sorry do not know how to spell that right now). I also have rodemany different horses before diamon, but diamon is my first owned horse. Here are some pics!


This was Diamon's first show. He came 2nd out of 13 horses! Ignore my ugly face.lol.Not the prettiest pic of me.lol









this is diamon jumping!










Thank you for reading this post! you can critique me and diamon too if you would like too!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  Diamon is a beautiful boy, is that a diamond on his forehead?


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww thank you so much! yes it is. if you're right beside him it also looks like a heart.lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome to the HF! Hope you have fun here  if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you! I sure will


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a better pic of me. i still look blah even in my old aeropostale hoodie, but you can never look good at the barn.lol. plus diamon looks really cute in this one!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

oops forgot to add the pic.****.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you color coordinate on purpose or just your favorite colors? 
You both look good in blue and yellow either way :lol:


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

hehe i didn't even notice that.lol. well diamon's colors to me are navy blue and gold, so everything of his is either blue or something, but i really didn't notice that.lol. thanks for pointing that out.lol


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

HeHe thank you. I sure will!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You sure do have a pretty horse and it sounds like you put a lot of work into making him that way! Enjoy posting


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you! Yes i have but it has all paid off. I used to be able to go to the barn everyday of the week and ride, but then my dad's car went kapowee and we only have one vehicle, and both of my parents work, so i'm lucky to go 2 times a week. I feel really bad for diamon


----------

